# Park Chain tool - 11sp



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Just got an email from Park. (I asked the question)
They informed me that they will have a 11sp chain tool in a few weeks.
It will be called CT-11.

MSRP around 50 dollars.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pigpen said:


> Just got an email from Park. (I asked the question)
> They informed me that they will have a 11sp chain tool in a few weeks.
> It will be called CT-11.
> 
> MSRP around 50 dollars.


Yay for competition!


----------



## nachtjager (May 7, 2008)

I'll take two!


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Little off topic... what happens when you use a standard chain tool on a Record 10 chain?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For all I knew my LBS mechanics still using his old standard tool for my SR11 chain without any problem.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The Park Shimano 10 speed chain tool works just fine on campy 11 speed chains.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

pigpen said:


> Just got an email from Park. (I asked the question)
> They informed me that they will have a 11sp chain tool in a few weeks.
> It will be called CT-11.
> 
> MSRP around 50 dollars.



This means Price Point will have one for $20 by Christmas.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I may go back to campy chains, now


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave

Does the 10sp chain tool really work with the 11 sp chain? Have you tried it. slowly moving to 11 sp and to the point where I want to put on my 11 front der and 11 speed chain. if this works I can save £50 to £100.

Thad


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



Thad Matthews said:


> Dave
> 
> Does the 10sp chain tool really work with the 11 sp chain? Have you tried it. slowly moving to 11 sp and to the point where I want to put on my 11 front der and 11 speed chain. if this works I can save £50 to £100.
> 
> Thad



Most 10 speed tools can break the chain to adjust the length and perhaps even push the joining pin into place, if the chain is draped around the BB shell so there is no tension on it. What no other tool can do is flare the right end of the joining pin. Without this ability the tool is still worthless. Read the instruction for the new tool or watch the youtube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L4-C9izAto

You'd be better off joining the chain with a SRAM 10 powerloc.


----------



## tehk (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there any new information? I just got a record groupset and I really do not want to make the trek up to the campy proshop after my slx01 frame gets here tomorrow.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Park told me that when it was available it would be on their site. I went there Friday and it was not there. Give them a shout.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

I just looked on their site for it, no luck.
However, their site states "The CT-4.2 Master Chain Tool replaces the CT-4 Master Chain Tool. The CT-4.2 will work with “hour-glass” shaped 8, 9, 10 and 11 speed chains. Also fits the asymmetrical Shimano chain designs such as Dura-Ace 7900."


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

the CT-11 is now on their site:
Park Tool CT-11


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Well that sort of sucks.
It appears you you two differnent chain tools.
One to remove the pins and the new ct-11 to peen the end of the pin.

looks like I will be buying the campy tool after all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Note: The CT-11 will not install or remove chain rivets. Its sole function is to peen and secure the end of the Campagnolo 11-speed connecting rivet. The Park Tool CT-4.2 Master Chain Tool (or previous model CT-4) is used for rivet installation and removal.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*



pigpen said:


> Well that sort of sucks.
> It appears you you two differnent chain tools.
> One to remove the pins and the new ct-11 to peen the end of the pin.
> 
> looks like I will be buying the campy tool after all.



Installing the new 11 speed pin in mot much different than installing the HD-L pin or a Shimano pin. Just about any regular chain tool will do it, as long as their is no tension on the chain while the pin is pushed in.

All I needed to do to make my old CT-3 chain tool fit the 11 speed chain was file the U-shaped support a little thinner. File the side closest to the drive pin, so the back of the chain is properly supported without contacting the inner plates.

The CT-11 could be used along with a regualr chain tool to do the job.


----------



## tehk (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know where I can pick one up now that the chain tool is listed on their site?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

tehk said:


> Anyone know where I can pick one up now that the chain tool is listed on their site?


I was told by park that any shop can order it.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Just ordered a CT-11 from Universal cycles for $41. 
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21757

I plan on using this with a CT-3. C-40, do I really need to file the CT-3 down for it to work with 11 sp chains?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*



cotocalicyclist said:


> Just ordered a CT-11 from Universal cycles for $41.
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21757
> 
> I plan on using this with a CT-3. C-40, do I really need to file the CT-3 down for it to work with 11 sp chains?


It might depend on how new the CT-3 tool is. Mine dates back to the the 9 speed days. When you put the chian into the tool, press the drive pin gently against the chain and then try to move the side of the chain with the inner plates resting close to the U-shaped support up an down. If the inner plates are touching the support, it should be filed thinner. Otherwise, the drive pin can cock the chain crooked and the pin installation may not go smoothly. I'd also consider grinding the end of the drive pin to a pointed shape like the Campy chain tool pin. The pointed end self-centers on the recessed end of the joining pin.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds good. I was just asking because there has always been quite a bit of space between the inner plates of 10sp chains and the tool's support on mine and I didn't think the the inner width of the new 11 chains is much narrower. I will keep an eye on it though. Good idea about rounding the drive pin a little. Thanks.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

The only difference between the 10 speed and 11 speed campy chain tool is a little lever that's supposed to stop and lip the hollow pin coming thorough (which doesn't quite work) but i used it without so whatever you were using for 10 speed campy chain will be ok for 11 also.


----------



## HammerWrench (Sep 3, 2009)

Buy the CT-4.2 if you can't get your older chain tool to work on the 11-speed, but don't waste your money on the CT-11. I just bought both. The CT-4.2 is a good quality tool that worked fine for installing the 11-speed pin, but I'm disappointed with the CT-11. It is EXACTLY the same tool as the CT-4.2 with the exception that the back of the 'link pocket' is a solid block instead of the hole where the used pin or the pilot end would exit the link. IMO, you could replicate the action of the CT-11 by simply inserting a plate or other suitably shaped, stiff object across the exit hole of the CT-4.2's 'link pocket' (which BTW is exactly what the Campy tool does). 

Also, although it appears to work adequately, I found it particularly disappointing that the tip of the CT-11's plunger pin is also identical to the CT-4.2's plunger pin, which is a bit too fat, causing the tool to peen the chain pin with more of a 'crushing' action than the 'spreading' action that is intended by Campy. My chain was originally attached with the 11-speed Campy tool, and it resulted in a better finish, I think because the plunger pin is 'sharper'. The Park tool works, but the result is not as pretty as the Campy tool.


----------

